# So I want some new wax...



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Spirit, Glasur or RG55?

I've had Glasur before, so fancy something new. I like RG55, but the melting issue puts me off a bit... so Spirit... who has tried it?

I've got most of the AF range now... Someone convince me 

Russ.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

RG-55 is my prefered wax of the three,of course not every pot is melting..


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

True... I do really like it after today, looks superb!


----------



## famoussas (Jul 29, 2007)

I have 3 coats on my car, I'll let you know!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

famoussas said:


> I have 3 coats on my car, I'll let you know!


Spirit?

What car do you have these days?


----------



## famoussas (Jul 29, 2007)

Yea of Spirit. Easiest wax I've used, although Autofinesse put 2 coats on and I added a third over the weekend.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Cheers, any pics anywhere yet?

I think I'll just buy some, won't break the bank! Did you get some Glisten too?


----------



## famoussas (Jul 29, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Cheers, any pics anywhere yet?
> 
> I think I'll just buy some, won't break the bank! Did you get some Glisten too?


Had the car detailed last week by Autofinesse, sure James will post some pics/video up when he's got time.

I went for Spirit and Rejuvenate but not to use on the same car.

When I put the 3rd coat on it went on very very easily, 2 panels at a time, then buff off just as easily. Car was freshly detailed so already looked amazing, but I'm sure the 3rd coat added to the depth.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Cheers, way I see it, James has a great rep, and he wouldn't put his name to a naff wax.

All of the bits I've tried so far have been superb - really impressive for a new range, doesn't just feel like re-bottled stuff.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm going to buy some Spirit in a bit Russ (Your fault !)

If you don't go for it, I'll nip over and you can have a try if you want


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Showshine said:


> I'm going to buy some Spirit in a bit Russ (Your fault !)
> 
> If you don't go for it, I'll nip over and you can have a try if you want


Nice one mate, be good to give it a go!

I'm happy with the sealants I'm using, and happy with Colli 845, Vics Conc and CG 50/50 but I want something a bit nicer too.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Glasur's very nice


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

msb said:


> Glasur's very nice


It is, but I've bought and sold it three times lol!

Plus, every bugger is using it now, when I first got it, very few people did! I reckon Spirit deserves some love!


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

answered your own question then, glasur is still my fave till convinced otherwise by someone/something else


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I have Glasur, Supernatural (Spirit in 2 days), Body wrap, Megs #16, FK1000, Zaino and most of the dodo waxes and out of all them Glasur is my favourite but I am interested in what AF Spirit can do


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Glasur is lovely stuff, only bettered by Vintage from what I've tried (and that includes BOS, Mystery, Crystal Rock, CG Ezyme and a few others above £100).

Destiny is nice too, but not £400 better!

£100 is the most I'll pay again I think.


----------



## rapidTS (Feb 24, 2010)

glasur 99.99 £ in monza car care. 

I think it's a lot of money for a wax....HTH


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Your always after a new wax Russ.
Im sure you buy, use then hide in a little corner giggling like a school kid having a sniff of the nuba then sell it on:lol:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

rapidTS said:


> glasur 99.99 £ in monza car care.
> 
> I think it's a lot of money for a wax....HTH


It is expensive but not when you compare it to some astronomical prices for wax out there...


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

I'd go with the Spirit Russ, leaves a great look with the bonus of 6+months durability. It is a little tricky to use first off but if based with Tough Coat it becomes as easy as Glasur to apply & remove


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I love my Glasur,Have you tried RBOE yet Russ?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Beau Technique said:


> Your always after a new wax Russ.
> Im sure you buy, use then hide in a little corner giggling like a school kid having a sniff of the nuba then sell it on:lol:


Fact!! Damn you


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

famoussas said:


> Yea of Spirit. Easiest wax I've used, although Autofinesse put 2 coats on and I added a third over the weekend.


I've just seen pics of a grey Gallardo... Yours?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

£35's worth of free towels with Glasur from Monza...


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

RussZS said:


> True... I do really like it after today, looks superb!


Saw the golf,the car looks stunning!.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

slrestoration said:


> I'd go with the Spirit Russ, leaves a great look with the bonus of 6+months durability. It is a little tricky to use first off but if based with Tough Coat it becomes as easy as Glasur to apply & remove


Lay a base of tough coat under spirit? I thought TC was only supposed to last 3 - 4 months? therefore the wax will come off with it? I've only just tried 2 coats of TC on 2 different prep'd cars to see how it goes.

still to try my sample of spirit, only tried passion but have been hugely impressed even with the £60 price tag. Quite interested in peoples thoughts on spirit


----------



## noddy r32 (Nov 13, 2010)

all are great waxes


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Yellow Dave said:


> Lay a base of tough coat under spirit? I thought TC was only supposed to last 3 - 4 months? therefore the wax will come off with it? I've only just tried 2 coats of TC on 2 different prep'd cars to see how it goes.


The experts will have to answer regarding the effects on durability of this combo. IIRC PB are still suggesting 6 months. Spirit alone is a very impressive wax both looks & durability wise. Layering over Tough Coat simply makes application/removal easier IMO.


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Love Glasur but I've got rid of mine, holding on to Spirit though, nice to have something a bit rarer IMO:thumb:

Plus if you order direct they are throwing in a freebie ATM.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

slrestoration said:


> The experts will have to answer regarding the effects on durability of this combo. IIRC PB are still suggesting 6 months. Spirit alone is a very impressive wax both looks & durability wise. Layering over Tough Coat simply makes application/removal easier IMO.


Guess I'll just have to give it a try:thumb: spirit ordered.


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

You won't be disappointed:thumb: i'd recommend applying to no more than 2 panels at a time before buffing off


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I've ordered some tonight - spirit that is


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Russ just buy some Spirit it's lovely stuff and it's been on my car for almost two months now and the beading is still great :thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=223309


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I think my missus has been sneaking me 'detailing tightness' pills or something... 

I've managed to sort a sample with an order, then I'll get some 

I'll no doubt buy some anyway!


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

RussZS said:


> £35's worth of free towels with Glasur from Monza...


where is that? i see 4 x free towels when you spend over £39?

skip that, just seen the email. what MF towels are they, does anybody know? im tempted :lol:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

What about smartwax Concours or Pinnacle Souveran . Maybe Angel Wax will be my next LSP 

*.*


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> What about smartwax Concours or Pinnacle Souveran . Maybe Angel Wax will be my next LSP
> 
> *.*


You know me well Maxi - I do fancy both of those! What is durability like on the Concours?


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Russ,take a look into Migliore waxes,Primo is as wet it can get..
original is great,give it a go,im sure youll like it!.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I have tried them, and really wasn't a fan 

I must have spent about an hour removing the wheel wax from my old car 

Agree though, they do look nice!


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

RussZS said:


> You know me well Maxi - I do fancy both of those! What is durability like on the Concours?


The durability of Smartwax Concours is average and better than Souveran , its similar to CG5050 . actually I like Concours because its soft and very easy to apply and remove similar to CG5050 .


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

ronwash said:


> Russ,take a look into Migliore waxes,Primo is as wet it can get..
> original is great,give it a go,im sure youll like it!.


Migliore Original one of my favorite , its not easiest wax to use but is worth to spend extra time with it .


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Russ , If you are looking for stunning finish especially on black car and the durability is not big issue then Souveran will be very good choice .


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I have to admit, out of all the waxes I have/and have tried. Miglior was by far the bottom of the list if i was to buy again.

Hated the way they went on/off. I went out and got the Competizione and hated it.

Some love them but not for me


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Missed this one Russ! You know I love a good wax thread. 

Anyway i'm struggling what to buy myself, I keep changing my mind. I'm sick of Glasur and it's gassing, after using SV Shield I was pretty much sold until the ever pending 20% rise.

So i'm actually back to square one. I really really love Glasur but really got sick of the gassing issues I was having. 

The water behaviour imo cannot be beaten, even after 8 weeks a wash and QD with a decent QD just brings it back to life and looks immense. Such a shame about the whole gassing/second buff especially compared with say shield and other SV waxes.


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Get some Swissvax before the price goes up!!! :lol:


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

gally said:


> Missed this one Russ! You know I love a good wax thread.
> 
> Anyway i'm struggling what to buy myself, I keep changing my mind. I'm sick of Glasur and it's gassing, after using SV Shield I was pretty much sold until the ever pending 20% rise.
> 
> ...


Shield arrived on my desk today mate


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Heavily jealous! I have about 3 layers left in an old pot Craig gave to me. Smells sexuaaaal!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

kev, just beat the price increase and order shield now.


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

SimonBash said:


> Shield arrived on my desk today mate


Going in my cupboard with Spirit

Does smell nice doesnt it


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

A pot of Shield is good for 30 coats so is worth the pennies either way IMO. Do begrudge paying this extra 20% though!!!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Gassing is a bit of an issue with glasur but it really is one of the best waxes I have used so I can cope with it's issues


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Showshine said:


> I've ordered some tonight - spirit that is


Thats the spirit:lol:


----------



## aleksb (May 10, 2011)

How about Blackfire Midnight Sun. Looks great and super wet on my cars..

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------

